# Thank you for your service



## JonSR77 (Feb 24, 2022)

to all members of the military, thank you for your service!

My father and step-father both fought in WW II.

They both taught me to always respect the vet.

I have tried. A back-up singer for Mariah Carey was from town. He was developing a concert for vets. I consulted a bit with the planning for that.

I collected donations for a veterans hospital here in NJ.

And I had some interactions with vets with PTSD. Luckily was able to help a couple who went into real PTSD episodes.  Was sad to watch, but I was glad that I was able to help.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 15, 2022)

I was a Corpsman during the Vietnam War. I never saw any action, and was never in any peril. I feel uneasy when people thank me for "my service". When I think of what some sacrificed, what I did pales in comparison. I feel they are true heroes, who deserve a nations "thanks", more than me.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 15, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I was a Corpsman during the Vietnam War. I never saw any action, and was never in any peril. I feel uneasy when people thank me for "my service". When I think of what some sacrificed, what I did pales in comparison. I feel they are true heroes, who deserve a nations "thanks", more than me.


well, support troops are necessary for the entire war effort.  Without you doing that, soldiers could not fight on the front lines.  And also, just because you did not see action, does not mean it couldn't have gone a different way.  Situations change, your unit get re-assigned to combat.  And you were there, ready to risk your life.  That absolutely does deserve being thanked for your service.


----------



## Della (Mar 15, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I was a Corpsman during the Vietnam War. I never saw any action, and was never in any peril. I feel uneasy when people thank me for "my service". When I think of what some sacrificed, what I did pales in comparison. I feel they are true heroes, who deserve a nations "thanks", more than me.


My husband plays trumpet along with an honor guard for all the funerals around here for people who served.    Sometimes someone will say they don't think they will deserve that sort of funeral because they didn't see action and he tells them that it is not about the particulars of what you ended up doing, but your _willingness_ to put yourself in danger for your country that's being honored.  Thank you for your service Fuzzybuddy.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 15, 2022)

Della said:


> My husband plays trumpet along with an honor guard for all the funerals around here for people who served.    Sometimes someone will say they don't think they will deserve that sort of funeral because they didn't see action and he tells them that it is not about the particulars of what you ended up doing, but your _willingness_ to put yourself in danger for your country that's being honored.  Thank you for your service Fuzzybuddy.


----------

